# Milano: nuovo obbligo di mascherina all'aperto.



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

Appena un anno fa la scienza ci diceva che col vaccino avremmo risolto tutti i problemi e che le mascherine, anche al chiuso, sarebbero diventate un ricordo. Oggi, 27 novembre 2021, come riferito dalla Rai, il Comune di Milano ha diramato nuovamente l'obbligo di mascherina all'aperto.


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Appena un anno fa la scienza ci diceva che col vaccino avremmo risolto tutti i problemi e che le mascherine, anche al chiuso, sarebbero diventate un ricordo. Oggi, 27 novembre 2021, come riferito dalla Rai, il Comune di Milano ha diramato nuovamente l'obbligo di mascherina all'aperto.


.


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Appena un anno fa la scienza ci diceva che col vaccino avremmo risolto tutti i problemi e che le mascherine, anche al chiuso, sarebbero diventate un ricordo. Oggi, 27 novembre 2021, come riferito dalla Rai, il Comune di Milano ha diramato nuovamente l'obbligo di mascherina all'aperto.


La mascherina all aperto mi sembra una delle piu grandi boiate che uno sano di mente possa concepire.
Detto questo meno male che sono scelte “locali” e non in tutta italia.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Appena un anno fa la scienza ci diceva che col vaccino avremmo risolto tutti i problemi e che le mascherine, anche al chiuso, sarebbero diventate un ricordo. Oggi, 27 novembre 2021, come riferito dalla Rai, il Comune di Milano ha diramato nuovamente l'obbligo di mascherina all'aperto.



Non me la sento di dire bugiardi, ma dire che il vaccino proteggeva al 95%, forse era meglio evitarlo. 

Visto che da come sta andando qualche dubbio viene.


----------



## mark (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non me la sento di dire bugiardi, ma dire che il vaccino proteggeva al 95%, forse era meglio evitarlo.
> 
> Visto che da come sta andando qualche dubbio viene.


Protegge al 95% da effetti gravi, non dal prendere il covid.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Appena un anno fa la scienza ci diceva che col vaccino avremmo risolto tutti i problemi e che le mascherine, anche al chiuso, sarebbero diventate un ricordo. Oggi, 27 novembre 2021, come riferito dalla Rai, il Comune di Milano ha diramato nuovamente l'obbligo di mascherina all'aperto.



E la gente continua a martellare sul fatto che viviamo pressoché normalmente.

Siamo proprio in universi differenti, per questo non può esistere dialogo.


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2021)

Non me la sento di dire bugiardi, ma dire che il vaccino proteggeva al 95%, forse era meglio evitarlo.


pazzomania ha scritto:


> Visto che da come sta andando qualche dubbio viene.


Ieri ho visto un infografica che lasciava spazio a pochi dubbi, i paesi con alte vaccinazioni han poche morti, che crescono (raddoppiando, triplicando) nei paesi dove è minore la percentuale di vaccinati. Non puo essere un caso. Quindi il problema di fondo secondo me non e il vaccino, che ha dimostrato una certa efficacia, ma , come sempre, sono le dichiarazioni in pompa magna e strampalate che fanno questi soggetti politici e non, sparando sentenze su una cosa di cui non hanno idea. Come si fa a dire “i vaccini ci faran dimenticare tutto entro un anno”? È una sparata no-sense, mi vien da dire che chi ci crede è sprovveduto. È evidente che poi si creino aspettative in base a cio che viene detto che vengon puntualmente deluse facendo la figura dei pagliacci.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2021)

L'italia rinasce con un fiore. -cit-


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Non me la sento di dire bugiardi, ma dire che il vaccino proteggeva al 95%, forse era meglio evitarlo.
> 
> Ieri ho visto un infografica che lasciava spazio a pochi dubbi, i paesi con alte vaccinazioni han poche morti, che crescono (raddoppiando, triplicando) nei paesi dove è minore la percentuale di vaccinati. Non puo essere un caso. Quindi il problema di fondo secondo me non e il vaccino, che ha dimostrato una certa efficacia, ma , come sempre, sono le dichiarazioni in pompa magna e strampalate che fanno questi soggetti politici e non, sparando sentenze su una cosa di cui non hanno idea. Come si fa a dire “i vaccini ci faran dimenticare tutto entro un anno”? È una sparata no-sense, mi vien da dire che chi ci crede è sprovveduto. È evidente che poi si creino aspettative in base a cio che viene detto che vengon puntualmente deluse facendo la figura dei pagliacci.


Per me no cris, per me il vaccino non protegge al 95% come dicevano
Ma molto meno


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me no cris, per me il vaccino non protegge al 95% come dicevano
> Ma molto meno


Si, non giudicavo il numero, quella e un altra sparata strampalata, come diavolo fa uno a sapere in antjcipo questo dato? Mi riferivo solo al fatto che a sentir qualcuno sembra che sto vaccino sia stato un fiasco, ma non è vero.
Il problema sono le aspettative che han creato dichiarazioni senza capo ne coda fatte a priori.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Protegge al 95% da effetti gravi, non dal prendere il covid.


A me questa mascherina all' aperto non andrebbe giu.
Sono vaccinato, e devo vivere normalmente come negli ultimi 8 mesi.

Libero di andare come, quando e dove voglio.

L' unica cosa che accetto è la mascherina al chiuso per ancora un pò


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E la gente continua a martellare sul fatto che viviamo pressoché normalmente.
> 
> Siamo proprio in universi differenti, per questo non può esistere dialogo.


Il concetto di normalità è davvero opinabile.

Io mi sento ancora una persona solo in campo.
In quell'ora di calcio salto, gioco, applaudo, mi incaxxo,urlo, esulto, abbraccio, do il 5 , marco, sputo e smadonno pure.... tutto eccezionalmente senza mascherina.
Le distanze crollano.
Senza divisioni tra vaccinati, no vax, pro vax.
Finita la partita ci si rimette la museruola e ci si saluta con un cenno del capo.

Paradossi della vita.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Si, non giudicavo il numero, quella e un altra sparata strampalata, come diavolo fa uno a sapere in antjcipo questo dato? Mi riferivo solo al fatto che a sentir qualcuno sembra che sto vaccino sia stato un fiasco, ma non è vero.
> Il problema sono le aspettative che han creato dichiarazioni senza capo ne coda fatte a priori.


Ma no, solo un cerebroleso lo direbbe.


----------



## medjai (27 Novembre 2021)

Quindi da oggi è obbligatorio portare la mascherina all’aperto? 

Perche arrivo oggi a Milano per guardare la partita di domani. Che palle.


----------



## mark (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me questa mascherina all' aperto non andrebbe giu.
> Sono vaccinato, e devo vivere normalmente come negli ultimi 8 mesi.
> 
> Libero di andare come, quando e dove voglio.
> ...


Purtroppo come sempre a causa di pochi ci rimettono tutti.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Non me la sento di dire bugiardi, ma dire che il vaccino proteggeva al 95%, forse era meglio evitarlo.
> 
> Ieri ho visto un infografica che lasciava spazio a pochi dubbi, i paesi con alte vaccinazioni han poche morti, che crescono (raddoppiando, triplicando) nei paesi dove è minore la percentuale di vaccinati. Non puo essere un caso. Quindi il problema di fondo secondo me non e il vaccino, che ha dimostrato una certa efficacia, ma , come sempre, sono le dichiarazioni in pompa magna e strampalate che fanno questi soggetti politici e non, sparando sentenze su una cosa di cui non hanno idea. Come si fa a dire “i vaccini ci faran dimenticare tutto entro un anno”? È una sparata no-sense, mi vien da dire che chi ci crede è sprovveduto. È evidente che poi si creino aspettative in base a cio che viene detto che vengon puntualmente deluse facendo la figura dei pagliacci.



Bravo.

Riconoscere la terrificante incompetenza è già una gran cosa. Ma secondo me è solo superficiale, sotto c'è ben altro.

E questo perché io l'incompetenza la posso anche capire, ma da gente presa a caso e messa lì. E' intollerabile che arrivi da persone che hanno studiato e sono a capo di questioni delicate. Quando poi l'incompetenza viene reiterata sempre con danno unidirezionale e costante, vengono molti dubbi. Voglio dire, la leggi della probabilità non saranno mica fesserie. E ci sono ampi esempi ai quali attingere dal passato.

E' questo che non viene incredibilmente accettato. Ci si ferma all'incompetenza. L'incompetenza è correggibile, e anche molto semplicemente, basta rimpiazzarle con persone adeguate.

Non capirò mai la difficoltà insormontabile che ha la gente nel credere a questa cosa banale. Che secondo me ne è anche, in parte, la causa.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il concetto di normalità è davvero opinabile.
> 
> Io mi sento ancora una persona solo in campo.
> In quell'ora di calcio salto, gioco, applaudo, mi incaxxo,urlo, esulto, abbraccio, do il 5 , marco, sputo e smadonno pure.... tutto eccezionalmente senza mascherina.
> ...



.


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2021)

medjai ha scritto:


> Quindi da oggi è obbligatorio portare la mascherina all’aperto?
> 
> Perche arrivo oggi a Milano per guardare la partita di domani. Che palle.


Ci tocca, pure io oggi sono a Milano per una visita. Mi adeguero nonostante non condivido per niente.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non me la sento di dire bugiardi, ma dire che il vaccino proteggeva al 95%, forse era meglio evitarlo.
> 
> Visto che da come sta andando qualche dubbio viene.


Bugiardi si, bugiardi da sempre.
Io sto a Milano, ovviamente la mascherina all’aperto non la porterò MAI


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Bravo.
> 
> Riconoscere la terrificante incompetenza è già una gran cosa. Ma secondo me è solo superficiale, sotto c'è ben altro.
> 
> ...


Purtroppo la politica ha grandi responsabilita su questo problema. Sai quale e il problema? Che chi e competente tendenzialmente non e un chiacchierone adatto alla politica, pertanto in politica van a finire in maggioranza soggetti che son abili oratori e che “si vendono bene”, con ben poche altre competenze. 
Poi sta gente va al comando ed ecco il patatrack. Ecco poi le dichiarazioni (e anche le azioni purtroppo) senza senso che fanno danni.

Basti vedere l’esempio italiano: praticamente ogni volta che storicamente ce stato un problema VERO da affrontare, si son susseguiti governi tecnici piuttosto che politici. I politici son un ammasso di chiacchieroni incompetenti.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

P


cris ha scritto:


> Non me la sento di dire bugiardi, ma dire che il vaccino proteggeva al 95%, forse era meglio evitarlo.
> 
> Ieri ho visto un infografica che lasciava spazio a pochi dubbi, i paesi con alte vaccinazioni han poche morti, che crescono (raddoppiando, triplicando) nei paesi dove è minore la percentuale di vaccinati. Non puo essere un caso. Quindi il problema di fondo secondo me non e il vaccino, che ha dimostrato una certa efficacia, ma , come sempre, sono le dichiarazioni in pompa magna e strampalate che fanno questi soggetti politici e non, sparando sentenze su una cosa di cui non hanno idea. Come si fa a dire “i vaccini ci faran dimenticare tutto entro un anno”? È una sparata no-sense, mi vien da dire che chi ci crede è sprovveduto. È evidente che poi si creino aspettative in base a cio che viene detto che vengon puntualmente deluse facendo la figura dei pagliacci.


Però ci devono rompere le balle per qualche contagio in più. Io mi sono rotto, adesso basta perché si è andato oltre


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me no cris, per me il vaccino non protegge al 95% come dicevano
> Ma molto meno


Visto che non ne siamo usciti in estate?


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma no, solo un cerebroleso lo direbbe.


I cerebrolesi di governanti e virostar che abbiamo.
La terza dose non la farà nessuno giustamente


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ci tocca, pure io oggi sono a Milano per una visita. Mi adeguero nonostante non condivido per niente.


Ci tocca? E di grazia perché? Io non la metto come non la metterà la maggioranza delle persone. Non ha nessun senso


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2021)




----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


>


Mio nonno aveva la medaglia per aver fatto la guerra, io ho il vessillo del vaccino.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Visto che non ne siamo usciti in estate?



Ti ripeto, sono sempre molto preciso.

Ho sempre scritto, e ci sono penso decine di messaggi a provarlo, che ne saremmo usciti al netto di varianti nettuniane ed efficacia dei vaccini.

Non sono cerebroleso e sognatore del tutto, chiaro che se le condizioni vengono meno... non avviene.

È una considerazione ovvia, ma tant' è 

Qui dentro, pare che la cosa vada avanti per un complottish LOL

Anche come lo scrivi tu, pare sia una vittoria.

Non ti conoscessi penserei che sei cosi frustrato che non vedevi l' ora.

Ma so quanto ti pesa tutto questo quindi non è il tuo caso ovviamente, ma di gente ce n'è un sacco che non vedeva l'ora.

ANCHE tra chi apperentemente la combatte, credimi.

Sono proprio felici.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto, sono sempre molto preciso.
> 
> Ho sempre scritto, e ci sono penso decine di messaggi a provarlo, che ne saremmo usciti al netto di varianti nettuniane ed efficacia dei vaccini.
> 
> ...


Si si ovvio i complottistih complottih 
E vabbè


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si si ovvio i complottistih complottih
> E vabbè



Guarda che io vengo in guerra con te, te lo giuro, ma voglio almeno una semi prova che ci sia il cinesino che rilascia le varianti.

O questo è un forum di geni, dove solo qui c è la verità, e allora mi prostro, oppure ti prego, qualche prova o almeno vedere un qualsiasi Presidente di uno Stato che dice qualcosa a riguardo.

Sarà mica un mega complottish dove TUTTI, ma proprio TUTTI , sono d' accordo?????


----------



## gabri65 (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto, sono sempre molto preciso.
> 
> Ho sempre scritto, e ci sono penso decine di messaggi a provarlo, che ne saremmo usciti al netto di varianti nettuniane ed efficacia dei vaccini.
> 
> ...



Eh, anche tu sei sempre bello carico contro i gombloddisdih, vedo. La pandemia fa comodo un po' a tutti.

Sai, poco tempo fa un tizio scrisse esplicitamente che preferiva 10 anni di Covid piuttosto che un cambiamento di governo. Non gli ho certo fatto i complimenti, e non mi sembra che mi abbiano supportato in molti, tu compreso.

Ma capisco che può essere sfuggito.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda che io vengo in guerra con te, te lo giuro, ma voglio almeno una semi prova che ci sia il cinesino che rilascia le varianti.
> 
> O questo è un forum di geni, dove solo qui c è la verità, e allora mi prostro, oppure ti prego, qualche prova o almeno vedere un qualsiasi Presidente di uno Stato che dice qualcosa a riguardo.
> 
> Sarà mica un mega complottish dove TUTTI, ma proprio TUTTI , sono d' accordo?????


Pazzo, io ti considero una persona intelligente, lo sei nulla da dire. Ti contesto i modi ma questo è un altro discorso. Mi stupisco solo di come tu non ti faccia domande, di come non ti venga un dannato dubbio su tutta questa storia. Nessuno sostiene sia tutto inventato ma che stiano cavalcando l’onda sembra Pacifico. Ci sono troppe strane, troppi errori, troppe bugie. Io te l’avevo detto che non sarebbe finito nulla e puntualmente taaac, nuova variante e già allarmismo e terrorismo senza fatti e fondamenta. Avrei voluto credere a voi ma i fatti dicono altro. E io non sono no vax lo sai beve


----------



## kYMERA (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non me la sento di dire bugiardi, ma dire che il vaccino proteggeva al 95%, forse era meglio evitarlo.
> 
> Visto che da come sta andando qualche dubbio viene.



Secondo me fate un po' di confusione.
Intanto il 95% è l'efficacia. Vuol dire che su 100 persone che lo fanno, 95 sono coperte e altre 5 no perchè non assimilano gli anticorpi.
Poi il vaccino è stato fatto sulla base della sequenza iniziale: con le n varianti è normale che il vaccino non risponda esattamente allo stesso modo con tutte, alcune sono coperte, alcune lo sono con minore efficacia, e magari alcune che verranno non lo saranno.

Per questo il vaccino dell'influenza si fa ogni anno, perchè i ceppi sono diversi, mutano ed è necessario aggiornare i vaccini.
Mi chiedo perchè questo concetto sembra sfuggire o si fa volutamente finta di non comprenderlo o non accettarlo.
Non c'è il vaccino una punturina e via, finita la storia. Non con i coronavirus in genere.

Semplice. Senza complotti strani eh


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh, anche tu sei sempre bello carico contro i gombloddisdih, vedo. La pandemia fa comodo un po' a tutti.
> 
> Sai, poco tempo fa un tizio scrisse esplicitamente che preferiva 10 anni di Covid piuttosto che un cambiamento di governo. Non gli ho certo fatto i complimenti, e non mi sembra che mi abbiano supportato in molti, tu compreso.
> 
> Ma capisco che può essere sfuggito.



No, no.

Non mi hai capito, io non sono contro i complotti.

Io voglio la verità assoluta, ci mancherebbe altro.
Ma senza alcun supporto, se non sensazioni, va per forza nella categoria "complotti", c è poco da fare, è la sua definizione letterale.
Tranquillo, mi basta mezza prova per venire dalla tua parte, non ne chiedo una intera.

Ma di certo, non mi vedrai mai ragionare su temi cosi complessi solo sulle sensazioni, perché non serve ad un fico secco.

Su quello che hai scritto dei 10 anni di pandemia piuttosto che idioti al governo non me lo ricordo, immagino fosse una iperbole, non serve nemmeno discuterne.
Come dire "è un secolo che ti aspetto" quando in realtà aspetti da 10 minuti.


----------



## Prealpi (27 Novembre 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Purtroppo come sempre a causa di pochi ci rimettono tutti.


Spero che questa frase sia solo il frutto di un momento di sconforto


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Pazzo, io ti considero una persona intelligente, lo sei nulla da dire. Ti contesto i modi ma questo è un altro discorso. Mi stupisco solo di come tu non ti faccia domande, di come non ti venga un dannato dubbio su tutta questa storia. Nessuno sostiene sia tutto inventato ma che stiano cavalcando l’onda sembra Pacifico. Ci sono troppe strane, troppi errori, troppe bugie. Io te l’avevo detto che non sarebbe finito nulla e puntualmente taaac, nuova variante e già allarmismo e terrorismo senza fatti e fondamenta. Avrei voluto credere a voi ma i fatti dicono altro. E io non sono no vax lo sai beve



Semplicemente è inutile farsi domande su cose che tanto non ti chiarirai mai, al limite le considererai quando ci saranno nuove informazioni.
Farlo adesso, perdi solo tempo.

Ma tu ti immmagini un governo, di qualunque paese, che agisca "a sentimento"?
Sarebbe la fine della civiltà.

Le cose strane ci sono, è evidentissimo, è un fatto che i cinesi abbiano taciuto e lasciato impestare il globo.
È un fatto, ripeto.

Ma da li in poi è tutto un romanzo senza prove.
Magari vero, magari no.

Ma di certo prove non ce ne sono al momento, non perderci nemmeno tempo.

Ti pare che uno come Trump, qualsiasi mezza prova avesse avuto non l' avrebbe spiattellata su Twitter prima ancora che nelle sedi istituzionali??
È solo un esempio.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No, no.
> 
> Non mi hai capito, io non sono contro i complotti.
> 
> ...



Tu vuoi l'impossibile. E onestamente mi sembra una scusa.

Tu vorresti che fosse tutto pubblico e cristallino, telefonate di gente importante, accordi politici, tutto, perfino quello che non interessa. Vorresti un mondo che non esiste.

La situazione te l'ha spiegata bene un tizio ieri sera, che ha descritto con competenza i delicati equilibri che vedono coinvolte le superpotenze, e alcuni particolari inquietanti sul perché accadono certe cose. E forse certe cose accadono perché se no succederebbe anche di peggio, tipo guerre nucleari.

Ma tu le rifiuti. Credi che chi comanda e determina il succedersi delle cose sia al pari del panettiere amico di infanzia con il quale discuti al bar della giornata lavorativa.

Devi fare un atto di fede e scegliere. Hai scelto la tua posizione, amen. Non dire che sei disponibile, sai benissimo che è impossibile che accada.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tu vuoi l'impossibile. E onestamente mi sembra una scusa.
> 
> Tu vorresti che fosse tutto pubblico e cristallino, telefonate di gente importante, accordi politici, tutto, perfino quello che non interessa. Vorresti un mondo che non esiste.
> 
> ...



Praticamente la Cina fa quello che vuole, rilascia release, ci impesta tutti.

TU LO SAI, mentre invece tutti i gli stati del pianeta, da USA a Inghilterra, da Francia a Germania, da Australia a India, da Italia a Giappone, si fanno calpestare così, beatamente e serenamente in ordine di un qualche obbiettivo non ben chiarito?
Dai Gabri, su.

Per lanciare un' accusa serve almeno un movente.
Per ora abbiamo solo l' arma del delitto.

Senza contare la difficoltà tecnica di mettere d' accordo migliaia e migliaia di soggetti accontentando tutti.

Solitamente non ci riescono nemmeno quando si parla di fragole.

Per carità, almeno tu argomenti e quindi rispetto tuo pensiero.

Ma c è chi senza uno straccio di ragione, non solo qui eh, in generale, vede chissà che stranezza in una pandemia mondiale e in un virus che muta.
In base a cosa, si ritiene cosi strano tutto ciò visto che è assolutamente possibile dal.punto di vista naturale?
È successo decine di volte, o centinaia, o migliaia probabilmente, nella storia della Terra.

Ora stiamo chi a sghignazzare quando leggiamo il termine "variante"

Probabilmente sono sempre esistite anche nelle altre pandemie, solo che è la prima volta che abbiamo la capacità di analizzarle.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Semplicemente è inutile farsi domande su cose che tanto non ti chiarirai mai, al limite le considererai quando ci saranno nuove informazioni.
> Farlo adesso, perdi solo tempo.
> 
> Ma tu ti immmagini un governo, di qualunque paese, che agisca "a sentimento"?
> ...


Niente, siamo proprio su 2 mondi diversi pazzo


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Niente, siamo proprio su 2 mondi diversi pazzo



Se la pensi cosi, non devi preoccuparti di me, che conto zero quanto te.

Ma che tutti i Governanti del mondo vivano sul mio mondo.

Se sono in errore io secondo te, lo sono anche loro.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se la pensi cosi, non devi preoccuparti di me, che conto zero quanto te.
> 
> Ma che tutti i Governanti del mondo vivano sul mio mondo.
> 
> Se sono in errore io secondo te, lo sono anche loro.


Tu non fai parte dei governanti. Tu sei una persona normale come me. Tutti i governanti non vivono sul tuo mondo. Tu accetti supinamente qualsiasi cosa ti venga data dall’alto. Poi c’è chi prova a farsi qualche domanda.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente la Cina fa quello che vuole, rilascia release, ci impesta tutti.
> 
> TU LO SAI, mentre invece tutti i gli stati del pianeta, da USA a Inghilterra, da Francia a Germania, da Australia a India, da Italia a Giappone, si fanno calpestare così, beatamente e serenamente in ordine di un qualche obbiettivo non ben chiarito?
> Dai Gabri, su.
> ...


Il mondo non si è fermato per la peste, la spagnola, le guerre mondiali. Ora il mondo finisce per un coronavirus. Questo non quadra. Tutto questo nel 2021. Fosse stato davvero un vita tremendo ci saremmo estinti?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il mondo non si è fermato per la peste, la spagnola, le guerre mondiali. Ora il mondo finisce per un coronavirus. Questo non quadra. Tutto questo nel 2021. Fosse stato davvero un vita tremendo ci saremmo estinti?



Vero.

Ma il poter permetterci di fermarci senza morire di fame è una delle poche conquiste di cui andar fieri.

Eccesso di bontà? Magari si, ma non è questo il punto

Non dimenticarti che senza andare troppo indietro nel tempo, avere pranzo e cena da mettere in tavola era per la maggior parte della gente una grande notizia.

Ma cmq dai, è il solito discorso che non porta a niente.

Ti avessimo messo Presidente del Consiglio a novembre 2020, avresti anche tu chiuso tutto come hanno fatto gli altri.
Parliamo di aria fritta.

Non avresti fatto nemmeno una virgola di diverso, mica saresti passato alla storia per quello che faceva morire la gente davanti all'entrata degli ospedali. 

Sono tutti discorsi che si possono fare solo comodamente seduti ad una scrivania ed una tastiera davanti quelli che facciamo noi.

Poi nella vita vera vanno prese decisioni, con conseguenze.


----------



## Djici (27 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tu vuoi l'impossibile. E onestamente mi sembra una scusa.
> 
> Tu vorresti che fosse tutto pubblico e cristallino, telefonate di gente importante, accordi politici, tutto, perfino quello che non interessa. Vorresti un mondo che non esiste.
> 
> ...


Un atto di fede?
Io sono razionale e per me esistono i fatti oggetivi.
Questo non vuol dire che non posso cambiare idea.
Così come l'amico @pazzomania potrebbe facilmente cambiare idea.
Basterebbe una prova.
Una sola. Per almeno mettere un dubbio...
Poi si potrebbe indagare fino a fare chiarezza (se mai e possibile).

Io non ho nessun problema a dire che mi sono sbagliato.
Ma proprio zero. Mi reputo un uomo intelligente e davanti a l'evidenza non si può fare altro che dire "scusatemi, mi sono sbagliato".

Però in questo caso, PER IL MOMENTO, ci sono solo tanti viaggi mentali.
Poi magari daranno spunto a nuove scoperte...

Insomma voglio dire che per ora con il mio modo di vedere il mondo, tu non puoi avere tutte queste certezze. Puoi solo avere dubbi. Tu dovresti avere il dubbio che c'è qualcosa di strano. Ma fino a che non hai scoperto tutto (o almeno l'inizio di qualcosa) rimane solo un dubbio.
Per ora è solo un intuizione.
Tantissime volte una piccola intuizione ha permesso scoperte clamorose.
Ma almeno altrettanti intuizioni si sono rivelate sbagliate.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente la Cina fa quello che vuole, rilascia release, ci impesta tutti.
> 
> TU LO SAI, mentre invece tutti i gli stati del pianeta, da USA a Inghilterra, da Francia a Germania, da Australia a India, da Italia a Giappone, si fanno calpestare così, beatamente e serenamente in ordine di un qualche obbiettivo non ben chiarito?
> Dai Gabri, su.
> ...



Sì, vabbè. Hai ragione, mi arrendo.

E' così, guarda, e io ci sto godendo per questa pandemia. Tutto vero, ritiro quanto detto, tanto non c'è niente da fare. L'unico modo per dimostrare questa cosa è che si avveri tutto, il bambino finché non si scotta non capisce che avvicinarsi al fuoco è pericoloso.

Poi ci teniamo le bruciature, eh. Mi auguro di non sentirti piangere in caso, ma ho l'impressione che qualche lacrimuccia già ti sta cominciando a scendere, forse è il caso di cominciare a indossare una mascherina anche per gli occhi.

Se e quando finirà questo scempio poi mi toccherà anche sentire trionfalismi, è quello che mi preoccupa.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero.
> 
> Ma il poter permetterci di fermarci senza morire di fame è una delle poche conquiste di cui andar fieri.
> 
> ...


Uno non sono un politico 
Due non sai come avrei reagito. Noi all’epoca avevamo un ******* senza precedenti al governo. Tu rimani convito di questo, io altro .
La storia è piena di casi strani, ma se siete convinti che è tutto bello pulito e perfetto buon per voi.
Questi discorsi che facciamo dalla tastiera prima o poi li faranno tutti, perché non pensare che tutti accetteranno questa bella vita per sempre


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, vabbè. Hai ragione, mi arrendo.
> 
> E' così, guarda, e io ci sto godendo per questa pandemia. Tutto vero, ritiro quanto detto, tanto non c'è niente da fare. L'unico modo per dimostrare questa cosa è che si avveri tutto, il bambino finché non si scotta non capisce che avvicinarsi al fuoco è pericoloso.
> 
> ...


Infatti Gabri, è inutile continuare. Non ci può essere punto d’incontro


----------



## Sam (27 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Secondo me fate un po' di confusione.
> Intanto il 95% è l'efficacia. Vuol dire che su 100 persone che lo fanno, 95 sono coperte e altre 5 no perchè non assimilano gli anticorpi.
> Poi il vaccino è stato fatto sulla base della sequenza iniziale: con le n varianti è normale che il vaccino non risponda esattamente allo stesso modo con tutte, alcune sono coperte, alcune lo sono con minore efficacia, e magari alcune che verranno non lo saranno.
> 
> ...


Perché un conto è un vaccino che fai ogni anno, il cui aggiornamento ci può anche stare, ma la cui copertura è garantita.
Un altro è un vaccino che ha già richiesto 3 richiami in un anno, e che ormai è *dimostrato* che protegga realmente per molto poco tempo, per poi scemare e diventare acqua fresca.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti Gabri, è inutile continuare. Non ci può essere punto d’incontro



Ma lascia perdere, dai.

Tanto tra meno di qualche giorno vedrai altre lacrimuccie trattenute a stento mentre veniamo sodomizzati.

Roba ormai noiosa. Facciamo altro, dai, che c'ho un casino in garage ...


----------



## raducioiu (27 Novembre 2021)

Intanto media di regime rendono noto che a breve il greenpass verrà bloccato per i vaccinati infetti.
Rendiamoci conto che ad oggi i vaccinati positivi hanno greenpass valido. Però qualche genio da la colpa di tutto a chi non è vaccinato e fa il tampone ogni due giorni...


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma lascia perdere, dai.
> 
> Tanto tra meno di qualche giorno vedrai altre lacrimuccie trattenute a stento mentre veniamo sodomizzati.
> 
> Roba ormai noiosa. Facciamo altro, dai, che c'ho un casino in garage ...


Tanto non si potrà uscire, almeno ti porti avanti


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Uno non sono un politico
> Due non sai come avrei reagito. Noi all’epoca avevamo un ******* senza precedenti al governo. Tu rimani convito di questo, io altro .
> La storia è piena di casi strani, ma se siete convinti che è tutto bello pulito e perfetto buon per voi.
> Questi discorsi che facciamo dalla tastiera prima o poi li faranno tutti, perché non pensare che tutti accetteranno questa bella vita per sempre



Non sei abbastanza cattivo (per fortuna) per guardare la gente morire davanti agli ospedali.

Tu non lo sai, ma io lo so che avresti fatto tale e quale.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Perché un conto è un vaccino che fai ogni anno, il cui aggiornamento ci può anche stare, ma la cui copertura è garantita.
> Un altro è un vaccino che ha già richiesto 3 richiami in un anno, e che ormai è *dimostrato* che protegga realmente per molto poco tempo, per poi scemare e diventare acqua fresca.



Forse perchè non stiamo parlando di un'influenza normale ma un coronavirus molto più aggressivo e che muta molto più velocemente?
Quale sarebbe la soluzione giusto per capire? Perchè ok lamentiamoci pure dei vaccini, non funzionano e non servono.
Ritorniamo a fare la vita di prima, con/senza mascherine, senza vaccino nè nulla, applichiamo la legge di darwin, chi si salva bene, chi crepa amen. 
Giusto?

Mi sembra che sia stato adottato in Brasile lo stesso sistema e in Svezia. I risultati non mi sembrano migliori, no?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero.
> 
> Ma il poter permetterci di fermarci senza morire di fame è una delle poche conquiste di cui andar fieri.
> 
> ...


Quella strategia "Originaria" di chiudere tutto all'inzio ci può stare.. nessuna sapeva nulla del vairus. Nessun paese era preparato.. chiaro che era l'unica arma a disposizione in quel momento e credo che nessuno metta in dubbio quello che Antonio Gonde fece a marzo 2020. 

L'unica eccezione è stata la Svezia col boss li che ha tenuto la stessa linea (Anche per questione costituzionali il governo e parlamento svedese non potevano andare contro l'epidmologo di stato). Ma la Svezia è proprio l'eccezione delle eccezioni.

Dopo però due anni, il fatto solo che si pensi di chiudere tutto, allora alzo le mani..

Ad esempio perché non si ha imparato dalla prima lezione? Una volta che il virus rallenta perché non pensare a cosa fare in caso di ritorno per non chiudere? 

Ora non capisco nemmeno più a cosa si guarda.. se alle Terapie intensive o ai ricoveri o ai contagiati 

Io ho detto la mia già mesi fa. Si andrà con la stessa strategia per anni:
aumento contagi --> lockdoun--> si svuotano gli ospedali un po--> si apre (magari in estate per la classica boccata d'ossigieno)--> il contagio torna--> locdoun ecc ecc..

Unica strategia possibile? Siamo sicuri? Oppure la strategia più facile e diranno che tanto la gente dopo un po si abiuterà?


----------



## Sam (27 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Forse perchè non stiamo parlando di un'influenza normale ma un coronavirus molto più aggressivo e che muta molto più velocemente?


E da quando i tre richiami sono legati alle continue mutazioni del virus?
I tre (tra poco quattro) richiami sono legati al fatto che la protezione è scarsa e poco duratura, non dalla mutazione.



kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe la soluzione giusto per capire? Perchè ok lamentiamoci pure dei vaccini, nn funzionano e non servono.
> Ritorniamo a fare la vita di prima, con/senza mascherine, senza vaccino nè nulla, applichiamo la legge di darwin, chi si salva bene, chi crepa amen.
> Giusto?
> 
> *Mi sembra che sia stato adottato in Brasile lo stesso sistema e in Svezia. I risultati non mi sembrano migliori, no?*


La Svezia nella graduatoria è 35esima con soli 15mila morti e attualmente con 32 casi gravi, e con un incidenza dello 0,1% di casi totali attivi. E ha avuto molte meno restrizioni del nostro Paese. Non ti sembra abbastanza migliore?

In Brasile (3o in graduatoria) la situazione è proporzionalmente più o meno la stessa che in Italia, con un'incidenza del 3%, ma con meno restrizioni.


Trai un po' te le conclusioni...


----------



## Mika (27 Novembre 2021)

medjai ha scritto:


> Quindi da oggi è obbligatorio portare la mascherina all’aperto?
> 
> Perche arrivo oggi a Milano per guardare la partita di domani. Che palle.


Si da oggi obbligatorio a Milano.


----------



## dadensa (27 Novembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si da oggi obbligatorio a Milano.


Dell'ordinanza al momento vale solo per le vie del centro (quelle maggiormente frequentate per lo shopping). Ovviamente la zona s.siro non rientra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Appena un anno fa la scienza ci diceva che col vaccino avremmo risolto tutti i problemi e che le mascherine, anche al chiuso, sarebbero diventate un ricordo. Oggi, 27 novembre 2021, come riferito dalla Rai, il Comune di Milano ha diramato nuovamente l'obbligo di mascherina all'aperto.



Non sono di Milano ma non metterò mai più la mascherina all'aperto, quando sarò obbligato.

Mi possono dare tutte le multe che vogliono. Non me ne frega nulla.
Rispetto tutte le regole da due anni, anche le più idiote uscite da menti di babbuini, ma c'è un limite alla decenza.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Appena un anno fa la scienza ci diceva che col vaccino avremmo risolto tutti i problemi e che le mascherine, anche al chiuso, sarebbero diventate un ricordo. Oggi, 27 novembre 2021, come riferito dalla Rai, il Comune di Milano ha diramato nuovamente l'obbligo di mascherina all'aperto.


Ci conti Sala che rispetterò questa ordinanza! Sono già li con la mascherina pronta, non vedo l'ora!
Preferisco pagargli migliaia di euro in multe!


----------



## kYMERA (27 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> E da quando i tre richiami sono legati alle continue mutazioni del virus?
> I tre (tra poco quattro) richiami sono legati al fatto che la protezione è scarsa e poco duratura, non dalla mutazione.
> 
> 
> ...



Le prime due dosi sono standard (come in tantissimi vaccini), la terza serve a richiamare anticorpi che vanno scemando con il passare del tempo. Non ci vedo nulla di strano. 

Il Brasile neanche te lo commento, o ci siamo dimenticati delle fosse comuni? Non hanno neanche soldi per mangiare, figurati se fanno test. Per la Svezia le statistiche dicono cose diverse, come è stato già appurato (e su cui sono arrivate anche le scuse del re...)


----------



## Sam (27 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Le prime due dosi sono standard (come in tantissimi vaccini), la terza serve a richiamare anticorpi che vanno scemando con il passare del tempo. Non ci vedo nulla di strano.
> 
> *Il Brasile neanche te lo commento*, o ci siamo dimenticati delle fosse comuni? Non hanno neanche soldi per mangiare, figurati se fanno test. *Per la Svezia le statistiche dicono cose diverse*, come è stato già appurato (e su cui sono arrivate anche le scuse del re...)


Guarda che i numeri che ti ho portato sono i dati ufficiali di entrambi i paesi, aggiornati in tempo reale, tra l'altro.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non sei abbastanza cattivo (per fortuna) per guardare la gente morire davanti agli ospedali.
> 
> Tu non lo sai, ma io lo so che avresti fatto tale e quale.


Non è un fatto di cattiveria credimi, ma di pragmatismo pazzo. Ripeto non sono un politico. Fossi stato io per assurdo a prendere decisioni, avrei intero provato ad agire secondo quello che penso se poi avessi fallito magari avrei agito come gli altri ma chi può dirlo?


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quella strategia "Originaria" di chiudere tutto all'inzio ci può stare.. nessuna sapeva nulla del vairus. Nessun paese era preparato.. chiaro che era l'unica arma a disposizione in quel momento e credo che nessuno metta in dubbio quello che Antonio Gonde fece a marzo 2020.
> 
> L'unica eccezione è stata la Svezia col boss li che ha tenuto la stessa linea (Anche per questione costituzionali il governo e parlamento svedese non potevano andare contro l'epidmologo di stato). Ma la Svezia è proprio l'eccezione delle eccezioni.
> 
> ...


Amen.
Quindi secondo i soloni non può esistere altra strategia capisci?


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si da oggi obbligatorio a Milano.


Solo in centro


----------



## mark (29 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Spero che questa frase sia solo il frutto di un momento di sconforto


93% delle terapie intensive occupata da gente non vaccinata dimmi te se il problema sono o no i non vaccinati. Quello che preoccupa non è il numeri di contagi, ma la gente che finisce in terapia intensiva, non so più come dirlo.


----------



## Devil man (29 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Appena un anno fa la scienza ci diceva che col vaccino avremmo risolto tutti i problemi e che le mascherine, anche al chiuso, sarebbero diventate un ricordo. Oggi, 27 novembre 2021, come riferito dalla Rai, il Comune di Milano ha diramato nuovamente l'obbligo di mascherina all'aperto.


     anche Firenze centro ho sentito oggi radio Toscana, obbligo mascherina all'aperto


----------



## Prealpi (29 Novembre 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> 93% delle terapie intensive occupata da gente non vaccinata dimmi te se il problema sono o no i non vaccinati. Quello che preoccupa non è il numeri di contagi, ma la gente che finisce in terapia intensiva, non so più come dirlo.


Mi chiedo solo se i numeri sono reali o sono fatti uscire così per uno scopo


----------



## mark (29 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo solo se i numeri sono reali o sono fatti uscire così per uno scopo



Vabbè dai mi sa tanto dei discorsi sulle scie chimiche, sulla massoneria che vuole conquistare il mondo e sui microchip per il 5g impiantati con i vaccini.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Novembre 2021)

Mettetevi le mascherine e muti, anche se le avete utilizzate per pulire il parabrezza.

Inutile fare inversioni ad U adesso. Almeno la decenza di evitare.

'Sti poveri bambini, che verranno su credendo che vanno indossate al pari delle mutande. Mah. Maledetti primitivi pre-2020, che gente.


----------



## raducioiu (29 Novembre 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> 93% delle terapie intensive occupata da gente non vaccinata dimmi te se il problema sono o no i non vaccinati. Quello che preoccupa non è il numeri di contagi, ma la gente che finisce in terapia intensiva, non so più come dirlo.


Da dove viene il dato?
Intendo il dato effettivo, da quale report? Perchè se è basato su dichiarazioni e articoli di giornale è già appurato che non sono veritieri e si contraddicono.
I dati effettivi dell'Istituto Superiore della Sanità dicono altro:

Ricoverati Covid (01/10/21-31/10/21) :
- non vaccinati: 2.890
- vaccinati: 2.553 (1 dose: 144 | 2 dosi: 2.392 | 3 dosi: 17) 

Terapie Intensive Covid (01/10/21-31/10/21) :
- non vaccinati: 370
- vaccinati: 187 (1 dose: 9 | 2 dosi: 177 | 3 dosi: 1) 

Decessi Covid (17/09/21-17/10/21) :
- non vaccinati: 361
- vaccinati: 411 (1 dose: 27 | 2 dosi: 384 | 3 dosi: 0)


----------



## raducioiu (29 Novembre 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai mi sa tanto dei discorsi sulle scie chimiche, sulla massoneria che vuole conquistare il mondo e sui microchip per il 5g impiantati con i vaccini.


A invece me mi sa tanto di:
"non è affatto facile il contagio" (ministero della salute + media + virostar - 2020)
"Le mascherine non servono a nulla" (ministero della salute + protezione civile + media + virostar - 2020)
"Astrazeneca è sicuro solo per i giovani" 
(ministero della salute + media + virostar - 2020)


----------



## mark (29 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> A invece me mi sa tanto di:
> "non è affatto facile il contagio" (ministero della salute + media + virostar - 2020)
> "Le mascherine non servono a nulla" (ministero della salute + protezione civile + media + virostar - 2020)
> "Astrazeneca è sicuro solo per i giovani"
> (ministero della salute + media + virostar - 2020)


Cosa non si capisce del discorso "è un virus nuovo, quindi quello che si è detto nel 2020 era basato sulle conoscenze che si avevano a quel tempo", conoscenza che fortunatamente oggi sono maggiori. Sarebbe strano se quello detto un anno fa sarebbe vero anche oggi.


----------



## Devil man (29 Novembre 2021)

*Intanto.. per quelli che dicono che il greencazz e il supegreencazz salvano l'economia italiana! ( Mara Carfagna ) e che è meglio averlo che non averlo come strumento..
Federalberghi dichiara che* ha avuto un picco di disdette di *2,5 milioni ( periodo natalizio )* i turisti stranieri ed italiani odiano dover esibire un certificato. Questo dimostra *che il resto del mondo non ci invidia*. Piuttosto disdicono le prenotazioni e prenotano in altri posti dove non scassano le OO..... avremo *perdite che non saranno risanabili in futuro*.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Intanto.. per quelli che dicono che il greencazz e il supegreencazz salvano l'economia italiana! ( Mara Carfagna ) e che è meglio averlo che non averlo come strumento..
> Federalberghi dichiara che* ha avuto un picco di disdette di *2,5 milioni* i turisti stranieri ed italiani odiano dover esibire un certificato. Questo dimostra *che il resto del mondo non ci invidia*. Piuttosto disdicono le prenotazioni e prenotano in altri posti dove non scassano le OO..... avremo *perdite che non saranno risanabili in futuro*.


2,5 milioni di persone che rinunciano ad una vacanza nel posto dove VOLEVANO ( visto che avevano prenotato) andare, perchè non vogliono esibire un certificato ????!!

Ma sono pazzi ??????


----------



## princeps (29 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> A invece me mi sa tanto di:
> "non è affatto facile il contagio" (ministero della salute + media + virostar - 2020)
> "Le mascherine non servono a nulla" (ministero della salute + protezione civile + media + virostar - 2020)
> "Astrazeneca è sicuro solo per i giovani"
> (ministero della salute + media + virostar - 2020)


la più recente: "la terza dose ci permetterà di avere una memoria di lungo termine che consentirà di fare altri richiami non prima di 5_-10 anni_"


----------



## Devil man (29 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 2,5 milioni di persone che rinunciano ad una vacanza nel posto dove VOLEVANO ( visto che avevano prenotato) andare, perchè non vogliono esibire un certificato ????!!
> 
> Ma sono pazzi ??????


non sono io che lo dico, lo stima *Federalberghi, *il picco di disdette è partito dopo il varo del supergreencazz..
nella nota *Federalberghi* prosegue_ " saranno avvantaggiati i *Paesi concorrenti*, che attendono a braccia aperte i milioni di turisti stranieri (asiatici, russi, brasiliani, etc.) che l’Italia si appresta a respingere. "_

è un cane che si morde la coda... vogliamo fare gli splendidi con il supergreencazz rispetto agli altri paesi Europei ma poi nessuno vuole venire in Italia perchè ci schifano...

P.s. prendete me come esempio... 1 volta a settimana aiutavo a far girare l'economia.. andavo al Bar al Ristorante, Cinema,Teatro,Sport,Vacanze.... adesso non ci investo 1€ ( tutti quei soldi sono convertiti in tamponi che arricchiscono solo le farmacie ) e come me ci sono milioni di persone


----------



## livestrong (29 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 2,5 milioni di persone che rinunciano ad una vacanza nel posto dove VOLEVANO ( visto che avevano prenotato) andare, perchè non vogliono esibire un certificato ????!!
> 
> Ma sono pazzi ??????


la motivazione non è quella infatti, semplicemente vige incertezza su quali saranno le prossime scelte del governo (il corriere riporta un'indagine di Confturismo-Confcommercio, giusto per esser chiari)


----------



## sunburn (29 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 2,5 milioni di persone che rinunciano ad una vacanza nel posto dove VOLEVANO ( visto che avevano prenotato) andare, perchè non vogliono esibire un certificato ????!!
> 
> Ma sono pazzi ??????


Quando c’è da frignare i fatturati sono X, quando c’è da pagare i fatturati sono X/10…


----------



## gabri65 (29 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> non sono io che lo dico, lo stima *Federalberghi, *il picco di disdette è partito dopo il varo del supergreencazz..
> nella nota *Federalberghi* prosegue_ " saranno avvantaggiati i *Paesi concorrenti*, che attendono a braccia aperte i milioni di turisti stranieri (asiatici, russi, brasiliani, etc.) che l’Italia si appresta a respingere. "_
> 
> è un cane che si morde la coda... vogliamo fare gli splendidi con il supergreencazz rispetto agli altri paesi Europei ma poi nessuno vuole venire in Italia perchè ci schifa...
> ...



Gli unici turisti che non disdicono son quelli che arrivano sui barconi. E nemmeno se ne vanno a vacanza finita, eh.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Quando c’è da frignare i fatturati sono X, quando c’è da pagare i fatturati sono X/10…





Il gombloddoh delle fatture.

Eh, quello sì che esiste, chiaro. Quando i soldi li guadagnano i filantropi o qualcun altro, tutto invece fila liscio come l'olio.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quando c’è da frignare i fatturati sono X, quando c’è da pagare i fatturati sono X/10…


Gombloddishta


----------



## hakaishin (29 Novembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> la più recente: "la terza dose ci permetterà di avere una memoria di lungo termine che consentirà di fare altri richiami non prima di 5_-10 anni_"


Fosse così ci metterei la firma…sarebbe tutto finito.
Ma sappiamo che non sarà così


----------



## princeps (29 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Fosse così ci metterei la firma…sarebbe tutto finito.
> Ma sappiamo che non sarà così


sicuro non è così dato che Israele vuole fare la 4


----------



## raducioiu (29 Novembre 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Cosa non si capisce del discorso "è un virus nuovo, quindi quello che si è detto nel 2020 era basato sulle conoscenze che si avevano a quel tempo", conoscenza che fortunatamente oggi sono maggiori. Sarebbe strano se quello detto un anno fa sarebbe vero anche oggi.


non si capisce il semplice discorso "se è in virus nuovo e non sai le cose non dirle proprio perchè non le conosci, ammetti in maniera trasparente ciò che non sai e non mentire" (è stato dimostrato che su Astrazeneca ad esempio han mentito e sapevan da due mesi che era pericoloso per le giovani donne)


----------



## raducioiu (29 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 2,5 milioni di persone che rinunciano ad una vacanza nel posto dove VOLEVANO ( visto che avevano prenotato) andare, perchè non vogliono esibire un certificato ????!!
> 
> Ma sono pazzi ??????


Il problema non è esibire il certificato ma la sofferenza psichica, emotiva, economica e, per chi fa il tampone nasofaringeo, anche talvolta fisica che ne deriva.
Ci sono problemi organizzativi perchè devi trovare i posti dove fanno i tamponi nei luoghi dove ti rechi e in un periodo dove nei giorni festivi sarà impossibile, devi far quadrare gli orari per evitare ti scada quando ti serve o lo stai utilizzando. Se hai prenotato voli o treni o navi devi sperare ti arrivi per tempo e che duri tutto il viaggio.
Insomma diventa tutto molto stressante e spesso impraticabile.
E soprattutto con il supergreenpass non è nemmeno sufficiente ad esempio per ristoranti (generalmente quando uno è in viaggio o vacanza va al ristorante) e altre attività...


----------



## Dexter (29 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quando c’è da frignare i fatturati sono X, quando c’è da pagare i fatturati sono X/10…


Frequenti centri sociali, hai i rasta e adori suonare la chitarra in piazza Maggiore immagino. Ti auguro di non dover mai aprire una partita IVA o potresti passare dalla parte dei cattivoni evasori


----------



## Dexter (29 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il gombloddoh delle fatture.
> 
> Eh, quello sì che esiste, chiaro. Quando i soldi li guadagnano i filantropi o qualcun altro, tutto invece fila liscio come l'olio.


Ritardati con bias ed ora anche evasori


----------



## JoKeR (29 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Da dove viene il dato?
> Intendo il dato effettivo, da quale report? Perchè se è basato su dichiarazioni e articoli di giornale è già appurato che non sono veritieri e si contraddicono.
> I dati effettivi dell'Istituto Superiore della Sanità dicono altro:
> 
> ...


Ho "studiato" anche io il report dell'ISS di novembre e se dobbiamo dirla tutta andrebbe contestualizzato: per le fasce di età fino a 60 anni (ma direi pure oltre) il beneficio della vaccinazione è evidentissimo; i decessi dei vaccinati, invece, aumentano tantissimo solo nella fascia over 80.
Se si contestualizzano i dati di novembre i vaccini sembrano avere svolto per il momento una buona funzione di argine, paradossalmente non per le persone più anziane (che senza vaccino avrebbero comunque avuto ancora meno chanches).
Detto ciò, per il resto sono assolutamente d'accordo su molti dei dubbi che hai sempre sollevato..
Se ci fermiamo a questi dati che tu hai riportato correttamente in risposta a sparate prive di riscontro, non siamo messi malissimo.. ma adesso è arrivata Omicron, per cui ciao core.. poi arriveranno Chi e Psi (le successive lettere dell'alfabeto greco, Chi e non Xi per evitare richiami politici).

Che degrado.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Frequenti centri sociali, hai i rasta e adori suonare la chitarra in piazza Maggiore immagino. Ti auguro di non dover mai aprire una partita IVA o potresti passare dalla parte dei cattivoni evasori


Solitamente chi parla così non ha minimamente idea di cosa voglia dire avere le 00 di aprire (e mantenere) una p.iva in Italia...


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quando c’è da frignare i fatturati sono X, quando c’è da pagare i fatturati sono X/10…


Si si, 5g, evasori, nazisti, omofobi, assassini... Hai ragione tu


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Non me la sento di dire bugiardi, ma dire che il vaccino proteggeva al 95%, forse era meglio evitarlo.
> 
> Ieri ho visto un infografica che lasciava spazio a pochi dubbi, i paesi con alte vaccinazioni han poche morti, che crescono (raddoppiando, triplicando) nei paesi dove è minore la percentuale di vaccinati. Non puo essere un caso. Quindi il problema di fondo secondo me non e il vaccino, che ha dimostrato una certa efficacia, ma , come sempre, sono le dichiarazioni in pompa magna e strampalate che fanno questi soggetti politici e non, sparando sentenze su una cosa di cui non hanno idea. Come si fa a dire “i vaccini ci faran dimenticare tutto entro un anno”? È una sparata no-sense, mi vien da dire che chi ci crede è sprovveduto. È evidente che poi si creino aspettative in base a cio che viene detto che vengon puntualmente deluse facendo la figura dei pagliacci.


lo dico da mesi. Eppure bastava leggere le faq sul sito del Ministero della salute o gli studi ufficiali.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Solitamente chi parla così non ha minimamente idea di cosa voglia dire avere le 00 di aprire (e mantenere) una p.iva in Italia...


Ti rispondono "eh ma io ho scelto di essere dipendente per non aver problemih" "é il rischio d'impresahhh, hai aperto e te lo ciucci" già passato, già vissuto. Ammiro chi invece di fallire la mette nel didietro ai dipendenti e fugge all'estero con gli stipendi, "l'italiano medio" merita questo e peggio


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me no cris, per me il vaccino non protegge al 95% come dicevano
> Ma molto meno


ci sono studi, non è che sia opinabile. Efficacia relativa 95%, efficacia assoluta 0,84%


----------



## gabri65 (29 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Solitamente chi parla così non ha minimamente idea di cosa voglia dire avere le 00 di aprire (e mantenere) una p.iva in Italia...



A me è toccato smettere.

Lavoravo come una bestia e sono andato quasi a RIMESSA. Mi rimaneva roba tipo il 10%. Decine e decine di migliaia di euro versati nelle casse dello stato. Tutte le volte un salasso, "eh, ma sai, c'è l'anticipo, poi anno prossimo andrà meglio". Un po' come la pandemia di Natale in Natale.

Chissà dove accidente sono andati. Forse nelle tasche dei grandi filosofi e politici che pontificano, quelli che se ne stanno sul divano col RDC e magari nei cellulari per i migranti.

Un tizio mi ha detto che ha trovato una mia ricevuta di versamento in un cumulo di strani banchi con le rotelle di un magazzino fatiscente.

Ma sono io il cattivone che vorrebbe una società e uno stato sobrio, qualcuno invece si straccia le vesti per questi delinquenti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Solitamente chi parla così non ha minimamente idea di cosa voglia dire avere le 00 di aprire (e mantenere) una p.iva in Italia...


quella è una guerra persa in partenza. Io mi sento continuamente dire che questo Paese si regge sul prelievo sistematico nei confronti degli stipendiati, che è un po' la boiata del secolo.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ci sono studi, non è che sia opinabile. Efficacia relativa 95%, efficacia assoluta 0,84%


Certo, ma non oggi.

Nel senso che tra varianti e calo di copertura è sceso e non poco, temo.


----------



## sunburn (29 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si si, 5g, evasori, nazisti, omofobi, assassini... Hai ragione tu


Suvvia ringhio, non vorrai farci credere che un turista pre-pandemia tra vitto, alloggio e varie spendesse 20€ al giorno… Se è così, fessi noi residenti che non facciamo i turisti.

Ciò non toglie i danni reali subiti dal settore da molte persone oneste(nel mio piccolo ho fatto quel che potevo per aiutarle ammazzandomi di asporto… )


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Frequenti centri sociali, hai i rasta e adori suonare la chitarra in piazza Maggiore immagino. Ti auguro di non dover mai aprire una partita IVA o potresti passare dalla parte dei cattivoni evasori


non che a @sunburn serva un avvocato, ma intendeva solamente ( come anche io con la mia battuta) , che 2,5 milioni, ripeto, *MILIONI *di disdette per il problema green pass farebbe ridere anche un pollo morto.

Come ogni associazione di categoria, tirano l' acqua al proprio mulino.

Tutto qui, non serve fare di tutta l' erba un fascio

E non serve sempre che le P.IVA piangano miseria, cosi come non devono piangere i dipendenti ecc ecc ecc ecc

Solitamente quelli che più piangono più soldi hanno 

Non attaccarmi, perchè so di che parlo, lo so bene purtroppo.

So quanta fatica si faccia per avere dei margini degni per stare in piedi, Dio se lo so.

Dove lavoro, passa qualunque virgola da me, dal preventivo alla consegna della commessa, faccio salti mortali e programmi produttivi che solo Dio sa come non ne esco pazzo
E quando sono arrivato, a malapena (non) prendevamo lo stipendio perchè stavano messi da cani.


----------



## sunburn (29 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non che a @sunburn serva un avvocato, ma intendeva solamente ( come anche io con la mia battuta) , che 2,5 milioni, ripeto, *MILIONI *di disdette per il problema green pass farebbe ridere anche un pollo morto.
> 
> Come ogni associazione di categoria, tirano l' acqua al proprio mulino.
> 
> ...


Mancavano solo i negazionisti dell’evasione fiscale. Il problema dell’Italia è il traffico…


----------



## sunburn (29 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Frequenti centri sociali, hai i rasta e adori suonare la chitarra in piazza Maggiore immagino. Ti auguro di non dover mai aprire una partita IVA o potresti passare dalla parte dei cattivoni evasori


Ho la partita IVA da 11 anni.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Novembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> sicuro non è così dato che Israele vuole fare la 4


Ma non c’è bisogno di Israele per capire che non è così


----------

